# Abandoned Scout Camp - staffordshire



## communist daughter (May 13, 2008)

I used to explore here when i was about 15, went back for a look when i went to visit my parents...







The most fun part was the tunnel that led from this which was the dorms and kitchens, all the way across the grounds to here:











I have no idea what the tunnel was for....











sadly someone had blocked up the tunnel since my teenage visit. I guess it was to be expected, there was a shiny new padlock on the door at the other end to!


----------



## Neosea (May 13, 2008)

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## Foxylady (May 13, 2008)

What a delightful place! I love the outside shots, especially the tunnel entrance. Really neat.


----------



## communist daughter (May 13, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> What a delightful place! I love the outside shots, especially the tunnel entrance. Really neat.



it is quite cute there, we saw lots of baby deer running around the outside!


----------

